# Samsung Laptop Freezing/Not Responding



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

Samsung 17.3" Series 3 Notebook
Model Number: NP305E7A-AO2US
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)


I'm not sure what information to give besides that. 


It will freeze up and not respond whenever I try to use the internet, go to pictures/documents/music, or click the start menu. Sometimes if I wait (longest time waited so far is 30 minutes) it will start again, only to freeze a little while later. I ran my antivirus software and tried troubleshooting any problems. I have not visited any new sites or downloaded any new software that could cause a problem. It has been doing this for about 2 days now. I tried backing up my files but it ran into an error. Any other information that you need, just tell me,


----------



## Hingle (Feb 4, 2014)

From Elevated Command type:



> chkdsk /r


Hit enter. Type y at the prompt hit enter, type shutdown -r hit enter.







*

*


----------



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what to do?


Every time I try to it freezes up?


----------



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

It popped up, but went before I could type anything?


----------



## Hingle (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you boot the machine into Safe Mode at all?


----------



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

I held down the power button and put it in Safe Mode. What now?


----------



## Hingle (Feb 4, 2014)

*Perform a clean startup and see if you can boot into windows normally.Just do this after you run the check disk from safe mode.
*


----------



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

It let me get about 10 minutes of use before it froze up, which is an improvement.


----------



## Hingle (Feb 4, 2014)

Did you run the check disk and how long are you able to run in safe mode?

If you are freezing up in safe mode, then we might be looking at a hardware issue, if you run fine in safe mode and are obviously freezing in normal mode we are looking at malware.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

in safe mode click *START*, then type into the search box *CMD*. At the top of the search results you will see the command program *RIGHT CLICK* it and select *run as administrator*. Then in the command prompt type *CHKDSK /R* (*NOTE the space between the K and the /*.) See if this allows you to run it completely.


----------



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

I cannot get on the internet in safe mode. It froze up when I was trying to open my picture folder, but quickly let me move my mouse around again. It let me type in y, and then the window just disappeared.


I did the CMD and it took me to a screen that says preparing security options.


----------



## Hingle (Feb 4, 2014)

Since you are having freezing in safemode, it seems that you are having a heat or hardware issue.

I would suggest you re seat the HDD and ram, also clean the fan with compressed air, there are many videos on Youtube that detail the subject


----------



## Optim (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay. Thank you for all the help!


----------

